# Slimming World



## dawny1958 (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone use Slimming World ? I'm aware of the difference with the LCHF way of eating, Any advice, Thankyou


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2017)

dawny1958 said:


> Anyone use Slimming World ? I'm aware of the difference with the LCHF way of eating, Any advice, Thankyou


I think @Hazel has had great success with SW


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

I use slimming world but also cut the carbs, dont have rice, spike too much, potatoes i had gone off prior to diagnosis , pasta i rarely ate anyway as hubby dosent like it, i do have about once a fortnight SW chips, just a hand full, what would you like to know?


----------



## Lilian (Jun 4, 2017)

Use the Red day only option and make sure your syns are low carb ones.


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

It not red and green days anymore thats promoted


----------



## Lilian (Jun 4, 2017)

The Extra Easy is the main one used but you can still do red and green if you wish.


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

Ahhh ok, never been mentioned in the group i go to


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2017)

If you go weekly as a paid up member, not all consultants are supportive of you following red/green plan.     My consultant is OK with it.  Yes she would prefer me on EE, but it is my choice.

I have lost over 5 stone, my Hba1c is 5.5%, so
I am happy


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

TBH i am not sure how red/green works


----------



## Lilian (Jun 4, 2017)

Is it not in your book.     I do not know what they are doing this year but my latest book had all three diets.       Does your syns list have only one number or three even of they are the same.


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

only one number also like that online


----------



## dawny1958 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi
Thankyou for your replies, I will join and go and see exactly, how it works for me, Certainly seems to be some success !!


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

I have got on well with it


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

I use a thread on Martin lewis forums where everyone supports each other on SW if you are interested?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2017)

I am, can you share the link please


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

Am i allowed to put it on here?


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

Well i am sure i will soon be told off if not allowed  Here it is
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?p=72648887&posted=1#post72648887


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you - signed on - but won't let me post.

Will try again tomorrow


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh it is you usually lets you post straight away , maybe just going through the motions


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2017)

Got it - do you know who 'Bubbs' is on the other site?


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

yes me


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2017)

Cheers -  hello


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

I find it helpful as people post there menus up for the day and there are recipes on the first page


----------



## Lilian (Jun 4, 2017)

I looked some of those messages and it seems someone, Type 2 on insulin, is using the red days. Her post was quite recent so it seems they are still supporting red and green days as well as EE.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2017)

No SW do not support in class.

As an insulin dependant diabetic I chose to do red.      I had done red a few years ago and it suited me, I tried EE when it first came out and I put weight on - too many carbs

My consultant would prefer me on EE - but supports my decision.     The only issue is I don't talk about it in class as new people know nothing of red.


----------



## goosey (Jun 4, 2017)

I dont eat many carbs but do EE


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 6, 2017)

I am joining Slimming World this week, so you may get a few questions from me.


----------



## goosey (Jun 6, 2017)

Go for it and good luck , i have never lost weight so quick, also i dont have many carbs although pot/rice/pasta are free on it.
Hubby has started this week , so see how he gets on


----------



## Ditto (Jun 6, 2017)

If they still did red/green I would join. When I was still working a lady did the red and the weight just fell off her. I was really impressed and it stayed with me. She was basically doing Atkins but with weekly support. It's a shame they changed it.


----------



## goosey (Jun 6, 2017)

Ditto said:


> If they still did red/green I would join. When I was still working a lady did the red and the weight just fell off her. I was really impressed and it stayed with me. She was basically doing Atkins but with weekly support. It's a shame they changed it.


Some leaders still support it, Hazel on here does red/green and has lost an amazing amount of weight


----------



## Dusty48 (Jun 13, 2017)

Interesting that you were allowed two healthy ''b''s on the old red day system

healthy b options - https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b2/02/fa/b202fa2eb2eebdef2e78f186525f9c10.jpg

I used to love it that corned beef was free on red days!


----------



## Ditto (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## tracy1 (Jun 13, 2017)

I joined slimming world last week after my hba1c rise there isn't such a thing as red and green anymore its extra easy but when I did slimming world a few years ago my consultant said that before the change to extra easy you was doing the red and green and happy with it then stick to it. its not promoted in groups anymore


----------

